# Montgomery Glands/"Zits" on Nipples While Breastfeeding... Graphic-ish



## StacySmith (Feb 22, 2014)

So ever since I got my nipples pierced (about ten years ago now) I've had what I consider to be some clogged Montgomery Glands on my nipples (though I would like to add that their location is not at the outer border of the areola but where the nipple and areola come together).

These "zit" like glands were constantly refilling with a thick, waxy, white discharge, which could be squeezed out. A few days ago, one of them was very full so I drained it and at the end came out a hard little blob, so I assumed the "zit" would be done draining since I got the "core" and that it would heal.

Well, now that "zit" hurt pretty bad today, and when I squeezed I got lightly yellow pus, so I drained it until I was getting nothing but uncontaminated blood (same method as I would on any other zit).

Now that I've filled you in on the icky back story, the question is this: *What can I use that is anti bacterial on my nipple while I am still breastfeeding my 8 month old on demand (like maybe ten sessions every day plus throughout the night randomly)?*

I am not too concerned about her ingestion of pus and blood, since it is minuscule amounts overall. I just really don't want to get on antibiotics, as I seem to get thrush every time and I don't want the two of us battling thrush together 

Thanks ladies, I really appreciate your real-world experiences versus going to our doctor.

I don't really know how our doctor feels about breastfeeding but I don't want to be told to wean or attempt to pump-n-dump for ten days or more in order to take medicine unless I absolutely have to.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

In the first instance I would probably try putting EBM on it at the end of each feed. Wash it gently but well with warm soapy water in the shower once a day. And leave it open to the air as much as possible.

If it doesn't clear up or is getting worse then you may need ABs. But you certainly don't have to wean or 'pump and dump' if you do. Any of the first line antibiotics for the type of infection you're likely to have are compatible with breastfeeding. If it is a topical AB, I would suggest applying at the end of a feed and wiping away any residue before the next feed on that side.

All the best. Hopefully it will clear up quickly.


----------

